# Independence Day em Moscovo



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Out 2009 às 22:32)

Uma nuvem luminosa em formato circular sobrevoou Moscovo, na Rússia, na quarta-feira, 07 de Outubro. 




Comentem!


----------



## MSantos (17 Out 2009 às 00:25)

Que nuvem tão estranha, o que será??

Será uma nuvem nacarada??


----------



## irpsit (17 Out 2009 às 13:31)

Super-estranho!


----------



## Mjhb (17 Out 2009 às 15:03)

irpsit disse:


> Super-estranho!





Pedro disse:


>



Esta imagem foi postada por mim no tópico das fotos cómicas da meteorologia, e é bem parecida com essa.

Vou tentar descobrir se tem denominação.


----------



## Vince (17 Out 2009 às 16:00)

Pedro disse:


> Esta imagem foi postada por mim no tópico das fotos cómicas da meteorologia, e é bem parecida com essa.
> Vou tentar descobrir se tem denominação.



Essa que tu postaste como nuvem não tem designação pois não se trata de uma nuvem mas de um "buraco" na nuvem, fenómeno denominado distrail provocado por aviões cujo efeito é de certa forma o contrário dos contrails. Há um tópico no fórum sobre isso onde até há registos cá em Portugal:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/intern...ppi-louisiana-texas-arkansas-alabama-743.html

A do vídeo de Moscovo deve ser qualquer coisa do género ou outra qualquer conjugação de condições atmosféricas e efeito óptico que levou a essa bela imagem. Nada de anormal, apenas espectacular, ainda não foi desta que começou a invasão das mothership alienígenas e o Will Smith pode continuar sossegado que não precisa de salvar o mundo


----------



## Mjhb (17 Out 2009 às 18:19)

Vince disse:


> Essa que tu postaste como nuvem não tem designação pois não se trata de uma nuvem mas de um "buraco" na nuvem, fenómeno denominado distrail provocado por aviões cujo efeito é de certa forma o contrário dos contrails. Há um tópico no fórum sobre isso onde até há registos cá em Portugal:
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/intern...ppi-louisiana-texas-arkansas-alabama-743.html
> 
> A do vídeo de Moscovo deve ser qualquer coisa do género ou outra qualquer conjugação de condições atmosféricas e efeito óptico que levou a essa bela imagem. Nada de anormal, apenas espectacular, ainda não foi desta que começou a invasão das mothership alienígenas e o Will Smith pode continuar sossegado que não precisa de salvar o mundo




OK...

Muito obrigado pelo exclarecimento!


----------



## nuvem nacarada (18 Out 2009 às 07:41)

Nuvem Distraída!

Numa ambiguidade perturbadora, uma luz fria de Outubro roçava a rede de ferro do portão do jardim. Chuvas impiedosas despenhavam-se sobre as árvores indefesas cujos ramos riscavam os céus em desordem numa tristeza para sempre. Mas a supercooled clould, mais conhecida nas redondezas por nuvem divertida, tinha prometido a si própria ser paciente e não chover. Da porta de um prédio, um chapéu-de-chuva saiu a correr, entrou num carro e ligou o motor. No leitor de CDs, a voz de Dulce Pontes, que nunca deixou caducar a frescura e a delicadeza, tornou-se redundante logo aos primeiros acordes de “Chuva”. O trânsito espreguiçava-se timidamente na rotunda, quando um som grave atravessou os céus, e distracção do dono do chapéu-de-chuva resultou num pára-choques amolgado. Deixando opiniões que ninguém pedia, uns apontavam erro (esperteza saloia!), outros a distracção (o telemóvel!), enquanto o condutor em causa, primeiro numa aflição de menino, depois numa resignação silenciosa, preenchia a declaração amigável. Os minutos duraram e arrastaram-se numa paciência lenta até se esfarelarem em mil fragmentos quando, pelo vidro entreaberto, as palavras surgiram como um coice:
- Sua besta! Não vês por onde andas?!
O dono do chapéu-de-chuva olhou para os céus naquela manhã de céu embaciado pronto a desfazer-se em aguaceiros e, em seguida para o outro condutor, numa gravidade de acusação, e meteu a mudança. Embora ameaçada de fúria, a supercooled cloud não choveu, preferindo o silêncio inconclusivo. Por vezes somos indiscretos, mas só vimos a sabê-lo tarde demais. Precisamente nesse instante, o pássaro de metal de grandes dimensões atravessou a nuvem distraída, desenhando-lhe no centro uma elipse… Apeteceu-lhe chover, mas sentia-se demasiado gelada! Pareceu-lhe divertida a ideia de ser a única a chover, pois os céus haviam esgotado a sua impaciência, e uma luz dourada filtrada pela humidade anunciava-se de mansinho e estendia-se cautelosa pelo jardim. Dali a pouco talvez o fizesse, quando os tons cinzentos do céu afirmassem o seu prestígio sobre o azul e este gradualmente se desvanecesse. Mas, em vez disso, preferiu desfazer-se em flocos de gelo e evaporar-se muito lenta, len-ta-men-te...


----------



## Senador (19 Out 2009 às 19:54)

*Núvens assustadoras em Moscovo*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ezk0yeF-LM"]YouTube - Strange Cloud Formation Spooks Moscow Citizens[/ame]

Millions of Moscow residents observed a unique cloud formation yesterday. Scientists from the city’s weather forecast service were quoted saying their was nothing special about the formation and it was just an 'optical effect'. 

cumps


----------



## Mjhb (19 Out 2009 às 21:46)

nuvem nacarada disse:


> Nuvem Distraída!
> 
> Numa ambiguidade perturbadora, uma luz fria de Outubro roçava a rede de ferro do portão do jardim. Chuvas impiedosas despenhavam-se sobre as árvores indefesas cujos ramos riscavam os céus em desordem numa tristeza para sempre. Mas a supercooled clould, mais conhecida nas redondezas por nuvem divertida, tinha prometido a si própria ser paciente e não chover. Da porta de um prédio, um chapéu-de-chuva saiu a correr, entrou num carro e ligou o motor. No leitor de CDs, a voz de Dulce Pontes, que nunca deixou caducar a frescura e a delicadeza, tornou-se redundante logo aos primeiros acordes de “Chuva”. O trânsito espreguiçava-se timidamente na rotunda, quando um som grave atravessou os céus, e distracção do dono do chapéu-de-chuva resultou num pára-choques amolgado. Deixando opiniões que ninguém pedia, uns apontavam erro (esperteza saloia!), outros a distracção (o telemóvel!), enquanto o condutor em causa, primeiro numa aflição de menino, depois numa resignação silenciosa, preenchia a declaração amigável. Os minutos duraram e arrastaram-se numa paciência lenta até se esfarelarem em mil fragmentos quando, pelo vidro entreaberto, as palavras surgiram como um coice:
> - Sua besta! Não vês por onde andas?!
> O dono do chapéu-de-chuva olhou para os céus naquela manhã de céu embaciado pronto a desfazer-se em aguaceiros e, em seguida para o outro condutor, numa gravidade de acusação, e meteu a mudança. Embora ameaçada de fúria, a supercooled cloud não choveu, preferindo o silêncio inconclusivo. Por vezes somos indiscretos, mas só vimos a sabê-lo tarde demais. Precisamente nesse instante, o pássaro de metal de grandes dimensões atravessou a nuvem distraída, desenhando-lhe no centro uma elipse… Apeteceu-lhe chover, mas sentia-se demasiado gelada! Pareceu-lhe divertida a ideia de ser a única a chover, pois os céus haviam esgotado a sua impaciência, e uma luz dourada filtrada pela humidade anunciava-se de mansinho e estendia-se cautelosa pelo jardim. Dali a pouco talvez o fizesse, quando os tons cinzentos do céu afirmassem o seu prestígio sobre o azul e este gradualmente se desvanecesse. Mas, por ali ficou a pairar para espanto das nimbostratus e das cirrus que solenemente passaram a chamá-la de "distrail" cuja corruptela deu "distraída".



Desculpem minha ignorância, mas não percebi o que o nuvem nacarada quis dizer com isto!


----------



## Mjhb (22 Out 2009 às 17:28)

O nome técnico do fenómeno é fallstreak hole !


----------



## nuvem nacarada (22 Out 2009 às 19:45)

Pedro disse:


> Desculpem minha ignorância, mas não percebi o que o nuvem nacarada quis dizer com isto!



Pedro,
Após leitura do seu esclarecimento, procedi à correcção do meu texto. Pode confirmar-me que a alteração por mim feita tornou o desfecho da "nuvem distraída" cientificamente correcto? Obrigada.


----------



## stormy (22 Out 2009 às 22:52)

interessante esse fenomeno...
foste tu que fizeste os textos, nuvem nacarada,?
que giro


----------



## nuvem nacarada (23 Out 2009 às 08:09)

Os textos são da minha autoria, tendo por intenção um registo literário de fenómenos naturais cientificamente correctos. Conto com a vossa amabilidade  para ressalvarem algo que, por desconhecimento meu, possa não corresponder à verdadeira interpretação do fenómeno descrito.


----------



## stormy (23 Out 2009 às 12:14)

nuvem nacarada disse:


> Os textos são da minha autoria, tendo por intenção um registo literário de fenómenos naturais cientificamente correctos. Conto com a vossa amabilidade  para ressalvarem algo que, por desconhecimento meu, possa não corresponder à verdadeira interpretação do fenómeno descrito.



 muito bem


----------

